# netzwerk/rechte problem! (geloest)

## andi_s

hallo,

ich verstehe nicht was hier los ist:

```

# emerge gentoolkit

Resolving ftp.au.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.au.debian.org'

```

aber das geht:

```

# wget http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.au.debian.org... 150.203.164.37, 2001:388:1034:2900::25

Connecting to ftp.au.debian.org|150.203.164.37|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 17406 (17K) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

```

und wenn ich dann in meiner /etc/hosts das eintrage:

```

150.203.164.37 ftp.au.debian.org

```

passiert das:

```

# emerge gentoolkit

Resolving ftp.au.debian.org... 150.203.164.37

Connecting to ftp.au.debian.org|150.203.164.37|:80... failed: Permission denied.

Retrying.

```

das ist auch mit anderen servern so - ich verstehe das einfach nicht...

irgendwas scheint hier mit den rechten nicht zu stimmen

wenn ich als root wget aufrufe funktioniert alles einwandfrei, ruft emerge wget auf, dann funktioniert es nicht   :Mad: 

rechte scheinen auch ok zu sein:

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20 Feb  1 00:33 /etc/resolv.conf

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 304508 Oct 16  2010 /usr/bin/wget

```

ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, dankeLast edited by andi_s on Tue Nov 16, 2010 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Würde es mit emerge funktionieren wenn du userfetch ausschaltest?

FEATURES="-userfetch" emerge xyz

Würde denn ein emerge realpath funktionieren? Wenn ja: Ist das Problem auf gentoolkit beschränkt.

----------

## andi_s

danke - ja, das funktioniert!

allerdings befuerchte ich das damit nicht die ursache für das problem behoben ist, denn normal ist das ja nicht...

vor allem senkt userfetch ja die rechte, wenn ich das richtig verstehe - d.h. mit weniger rechten funktioniert etwas, was mit mehr rechten nicht funktioniert   :Question: 

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn userfetch eingeschaltet wird (ohne das Minus), wird der "fetch" Befehl mit dem user "portage" ausgeführt, wenn ausgeschaltet als derjenige der den fetch-Vorgang angeworfen hat (im Normalfall root).

Also dann poste doch mal die /etc/group und die Rechte von /usr/portage/distfiles

Und seit wann existiert das Problem grob und gab es in der Zwischenzeit größere Updates an portage/wget/(sandbox?) oder pam und wichtigen Libs.

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du eventuell ungewöhnliche GENTOO_MIRRORS="XYZ" in der make.conf gesetzt?

Versuche es zb mal mit 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/"
```

 Das sollte eigentlich klappen. (hier tut es das)

----------

## andi_s

@josef

ne, mirrors sind ok - daran liegt es nicht

@max steel

ok, dann macht das sinn...

so, nachdem ich den kernel nochmal neu kompliliert habe laeuft alles, wie es soll

----------

